# [SOLVED] XP won't connect to internet



## brentx (May 28, 2008)

Hey all,

First I'd like to say thanks to everyone for all the great information on these forums.

Now, my aunts laptop won't connect to any network. At first I thought the NIC was broken so I tried to connect through the USB port, but still nothing. It's direct into the modem.

Both the NIC and the USB will detect that there is something plugged in, but they just hang when looking for a new IP address, etc.. I've tried uninstalling the drivers and putting them back, I've gone through all the settings, I've checked everything I know.

I'm convinced it's a problem with Windows XP.. I've deleted the connections, put them back, deleted old connectinos from the registry thinking they were conflicting with things, but still nothing..

The only thing I noticed was that the NIC physical address is always listed as FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF, but since the USB has the exact same problem, I don't think that it's the problem..

Any thoughts?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: XP won't connect to internet*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart,*R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## brentx (May 28, 2008)

*Re: XP won't connect to internet*

wow.. it worked.. thanks so much for that!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: XP won't connect to internet*

You're welcome.


----------



## cristooo (Apr 9, 2010)

TY this helped me lots, i registered only to thankyou ray:


----------



## hilux_942002 (Dec 28, 2010)

thank you very much... i also register to thank you it helped me too.:4-clap:ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We're glad that this Thread helped resolved your issue.


----------

